# Erika Di Nardo si laurea



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2009)

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/09_...re_c03397de-303a-11de-8d39-00144f02aabc.shtml


Ieri, leggendo su una rivista mi sono beccata sta notizia.
La bella e "lucida "psicopatica ( e non mi pare che abbiano diagnosticato ancora un bel cz. di nulla ) si è fatta _convincere _ a studiare, a spese naturalmente dello stato...alla faccia di quelli stronzi che per mantenere la famiglia non se lo possono permettere con quello che l'universitàò costa oggi.

Ora bella bella, laureata, su Socrate diceva l'articolo che leggevo scritto non dal corriere ma da una deficente pagata di una rivista femminile, il fatto che si sia dedicata allo studio della filosofia significa sicuramente che la bella bionda, ora mora, stia percorrendo una fase di introspettiva, e quindi positiva e su stessa e sul futuro prossimo che lo aspetterà nel mondo del lavoro.


sta cosa mi fa girare enormemente i coiones e per queste ragioni :

1. credevo che l'università l'avesse pagata il padre ingegnere.quindi quantomeno in grado di provedere a questo.

2. una criminale intelligente che mantengo io.
mentre l'onesto disgraziato intelligente si fotte a lavorare come operaio.

3. la diagnosi qual' è ? ci credete voi che questa sia guarita e che prossima al'uscita non sia pericolosa? io no! voi ?

4. sto cz. di stato riconosce la laurea a questa, e NON la riconosce ad un immigrato onesto e sano soprattutto.

5. la laurea la dedica alla famiglia...diceva l'articolo.

 ricordo che Erika ha sempre detto bugie dopo l'arresto e paraculate per far vedere di essersi ripresa.
E se arriva a dedicare la laurea alla "famiglia"che lei stessa ha distrutto,vuol dire che mira all'opinione pubblica solo ed esclusivamente per far vedere che lei "è cambiata".ottima manovra politica?

Ragiono ad minchiam? devo credere ad una ri-educazione attraverso la  cultura di quattro nozioni spiaccicate nella testa ?

ma quando mai soggetti simili sono usciti dalla galera -per buona condotta- guariti da patologie a cui io certamente non so dare il nome, ma nemmeno la stampa mi aiuta con questa mancata informazione?

inzomma, che ne pensate ?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

che hai ragione su tutto.
io penso che gli anni che le han dato non siano sufficienti o giusti rispetto ai suoi crimini.
non dico che non abbia diritto di rifarsi una vita dopo avere scontato un'adeguata pena ma che debba laurearsi a spese dello stato fa girare il cazzo pure a me.
non credo affatto nel suo pentimento.


----------



## Old sperella (8 Maggio 2009)

Pensa che per come la vedo io , il carcere per certi elementi dovrebbe essere duro e se lo dovrebbero pagar loro con lavori forzati , altro che laurea .
Certe persone non si possono e ( per me ) non si devono neanche riabilitare .
Frega nulla se Erika era poco più di una ragazzina all'epoca . Ha dimostrato una ferocia degna di una bestia . La lasciassero dentro , e lasciassero un posto di lavoro in più a chi ne ha bisogno .


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Pensa che per come la vedo io , il carcere per certi elementi dovrebbe essere duro e se lo dovrebbero pagar loro con lavori forzati , altro che laurea .
> Certe persone non si possono e ( per me ) non si devono neanche riabilitare .
> Frega nulla se Erika era poco più di una ragazzina all'epoca . Ha dimostrato una ferocia degna di una bestia . La lasciassero dentro , e lasciassero un posto di lavoro in più a chi ne ha bisogno .


 l'antidoto alla bestialità è proprio la cultura e la conoscenza, il castigo puro e sempice oltre a non riabilitare il criminale non serve certo a rimediare il male fatto.
anche da uno stretto ragionamento logico , il rispetto per le vittime è più nella civiltà della pena che nell'asprezza.


----------



## Old sperella (8 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'antidoto alla bestialità è proprio la cultura e la conoscenza, il castigo puro e sempice oltre a non riabilitare il criminale non serve certo a rimediare il male fatto.
> anche da uno stretto ragionamento logico , il rispetto per le vittime è più nella civiltà della pena che nell'asprezza.


Spiace ma non credo esista antidoto alcuno per la bestialità . 
Ergo non credo serva a nulla ( se non a spendere soldi ) riabilitare persone che hanno dimostrato di essere capaci di nefandezze assurde .
Liberare certe persone dopo la cosiddetta riabilitazione è servito in passato a far commettere loro altri delitti . Altri delitti e altre vittime . Che senso ha ?


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'antidoto alla bestialità è proprio la cultura e la conoscenza, il castigo puro e sempice oltre a non riabilitare il criminale non serve certo a rimediare il male fatto.
> anche da uno stretto ragionamento logico , il rispetto per le vittime è più nella civiltà della pena che nell'asprezza.


 Perfetto!


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2009)

Non son d'accordo su questa visione "punitiva".

Meglio mantenere in carcere una che almeno studia, quindi dimostra un minimo di volontà di "migliorarsi" o qualche criminale recidivo che in carcere oltre a grattarsi non fa?

Costa l'una e costa l'altro, ma dei due considero meglio spesi i miei soldi di contribuente per l'una che per l'altro.

Quanto alla durata della pena...giusta...eccessivamente breve...funzionale ad un reale recupero o meno....nulla ha a che vedere con il fatto della laurea.


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'antidoto alla bestialità è proprio la cultura e la conoscenza, il castigo puro e sempice oltre a non riabilitare il criminale non serve certo a rimediare il male fatto.
> anche da uno stretto ragionamento logico , il rispetto per le vittime è più nella civiltà della pena che nell'asprezza.


 
tutto molto illuminante ma tra un po' questa brillante dottoressa (a spese ns, ovviamente) busserà alla porta della società e speriamo che nessuno mai cerchi di darle delle regole o le ponga di fronte dei no, delle delusioni perchè in tal caso Dio solo sa come reagirebbe.
Mi spiace, non sarò illuminata nè civile ma io la penso come Spere.


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Maggio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non son d'accordo su questa visione "punitiva".
> 
> Meglio mantenere in carcere una che almeno studia, quindi dimostra un minimo di volontà di "migliorarsi" o qualche criminale recidivo che in carcere oltre a grattarsi non fa?
> 
> ...


 
e quei poveri cristi che devono cercarsi un lavoro perchè non possono mantenersi agli studi? io trovo vergognoso che si dia la possibilità di studiare GRATIS a queste persone, mentre altre fanno i salti mortali x farcela con le loro tasse devono pure pagare gli studi a chi non lo meriterebbe.


----------



## brugola (8 Maggio 2009)

sono d'accordo con minni, però mi chiedo perchè non facciano fare ai detenuti dei lavori socialmente utili.
anche raccogliere pomodori aiuta a riflettere


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e quei poveri cristi che devono cercarsi un lavoro perchè non possono mantenersi agli studi? io trovo vergognoso che si dia la possibilità di studiare GRATIS a queste persone, mentre altre fanno i salti mortali x farcela con le loro tasse devono pure pagare gli studi a chi non lo meriterebbe.


Se è per questo di poveri cristi che fan fatica a trovare i soldi anche per  mangiare son piene le strade...che si fa, visto che non è giusto mantenere i detenuti - tutti - a sbafo) li si sbatte fuori? Non è che poi quelli che non mangiavano prima dopo mangiano eh!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





O si vede la pena come tentativo di riabilitazione o salta tutto il sistema....tanto vale far pagar loro la pallottola con cui gli si spara e via, senza tante pippe...


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> e quei poveri cristi che devono cercarsi un lavoro perchè non possono mantenersi agli studi? io trovo vergognoso che si dia la possibilità di studiare GRATIS a queste persone, *mentre altre fanno i salti mortali x farcela con le loro tasse devono pure pagare gli studi a chi non lo meriterebbe*.


Perdere la propria libertà mi sembra già una castigo sufficiente... perchè impedirgli di leggere e studiare? Sono esseri umani.
L'importante è che la pena sia certa e scontata davvero. 
Il diritto allo studio dovrebbe essere gratuito per tutti i cittadini, come quello all'assistenza sanitaria, e alla pratica sportiva. Ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> *Spiace ma non credo esista antidoto alcuno per la bestialità . *
> Ergo non credo serva a nulla ( se non a spendere soldi ) riabilitare persone che hanno dimostrato di essere capaci di nefandezze assurde .
> Liberare certe persone dopo la cosiddetta riabilitazione è servito in passato a far commettere loro altri delitti . Altri delitti e altre vittime . Che senso ha ?


nn concordo. E' proprio la cultura spesso l'antidoto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perdere la propria libertà mi sembra già una castigo sufficiente... perchè impedirgli di leggere e studiare? Sono esseri umani.
> L'importante è che la pena sia certa e scontata davvero.
> Il diritto allo studio dovrebbe essere gratuito per tutti i cittadini, come quello all'assistenza sanitaria, e alla pratica sportiva. Ma questo è un altro discorso.


urca che questione complessa.
non so dove schierarmi, condivido delle idee sia di chi è pro che di chi è contro. 
di fatto non riesco a non pensare che ci sono persone che non studiano pur avendone voglia, perché non se lo possono permettere. 
E' vero, il diritto allo studio dovrebbe essere gratuito per tutti i cittadini ma, di fatto, non lo è. E capisco onestamente che vedere che chi è in galera per un reato così grave, possa invece godere di tale diritto, possa fare girare i maroni


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Perdere la propria libertà mi sembra già una castigo sufficiente..*. perchè impedirgli di leggere e studiare? Sono esseri umani.
> L'importante è che la pena sia certa e scontata davvero.
> Il diritto allo studio dovrebbe essere gratuito per tutti i cittadini, come quello all'assistenza sanitaria, e alla pratica sportiva. Ma questo è un altro discorso.



paragonato alla perdita della vita di due persone (di cui una giovane e una giovanissima) non è molto.
Che sconti tutta la pena ( a mio avviso molto leggera) e magari lavori come diceva brugola.
Il lavoro nobilita , sarebbe utile e in parte ripagherebbe me te, tutti noi che manteniamo i detenuti. Non capisco perchè cazzo non li facciano lavorare.
Oggi come diceva grillo i detenuti diventano pittori, scrittori e artisti..usano la galera come rampa di lancio.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (8 Maggio 2009)

umorismo assurdo e pure vero:

*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]IN PRIGIONE[/FONT][/FONT]* [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]passi la maggior parte del tuo tempo in una cella che misura 8x10[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]AL LAVORO[/FONT][/FONT]* [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]passi la maggior parte del tuo tempo in una stanzetta che misura 6x8[/FONT][/FONT]

*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]IN PRIGIONE[/FONT][/FONT]* [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]ottieni tre pasti al giorno[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]AL LAVORO[/FONT][/FONT]* [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]ottieni solo un intervallo per 1 pasto e devi pagartelo[/FONT][/FONT]

*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]IN PRIGIONE[/FONT][/FONT]* [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]vieni ricompensato della tua buona condotta con una riduzione sulla pena[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]AL LAVORO[/FONT][/FONT]* [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]vieni ricompensato della tua buona condotta con del lavoro aggiuntivo[/FONT][/FONT]

*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]IN PRIGIONE[/FONT][/FONT]* [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]una guardia apre e chiude tutte le porte per te[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]AL LAVORO[/FONT][/FONT]* [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]devi girare con una carta di sicurezza e devi aprire e chiudere tutte le porte da te[/FONT][/FONT]

*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]IN PRIGIONE[/FONT][/FONT]* [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]puoi vedere la TV e giocare con la Playstation[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]AL LAVORO[/FONT][/FONT]* [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]non lo puoi fare[/FONT][/FONT]

*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]IN PRIGIONE[/FONT][/FONT]* [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]puoi avere il tuo bagno personale[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]AL LAVORO[/FONT][/FONT]* [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]devi condividere il bagno con gli altri[/FONT][/FONT]

*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]IN PRIGIONE[/FONT][/FONT]* [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]permettono ai tuoi familiari ed amici di venire a trovarti[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]AL LAVORO[/FONT][/FONT]* [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]non puoi parlare con i tuoi familiari ed amici[/FONT][/FONT]

*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]IN PRIGIONE[/FONT][/FONT]* [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]tutte le spese sono a carico dei cittadini contribuenti[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]AL LAVORO[/FONT][/FONT]* [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]tutte le spese per recarti al lavoro sono a carico tuo e dal tuo stipendio vengono trattenute le tasse che servono per pagare i detenuti[/FONT][/FONT]

*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]IN PRIGIONE[/FONT][/FONT]* [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]passi la maggior parte del tuo tempo guardando attraverso le sbarre della tua cella, desiderando di uscire fuori[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]AL LAVORO[/FONT][/FONT]* [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]passi la maggior parte del tuo tempo guardando la tua stanzetta, desiderando di uscirne fuori[/FONT][/FONT]

*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]IN PRIGIONE[/FONT][/FONT]* [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]ci sono dei custodi che spesso s[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]ono dei sadici[/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]AL LAVORO[/FONT][/FONT]* [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]vengono chiamati Direttori[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 
[/FONT]​


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> urca che questione complessa.
> non so dove schierarmi, condivido delle idee sia di chi è pro che di chi è contro.
> di fatto non riesco a non pensare che ci sono persone che non studiano pur avendone voglia, perché non se lo possono permettere.
> E' vero, il diritto allo studio dovrebbe essere gratuito per tutti i cittadini ma, di fatto, non lo è. E capisco onestamente che vedere che chi è in galera per un reato così grave, possa invece godere di tale diritto, possa fare girare i maroni


Dovrebbe far girare i maroni, che non lo sia per tutti. E non che lo sia solo per loro.
Ma è un piccolo cambio di prospettiva... per tanti è più facile incazzarsi al negativo piuttosto che al positivo. Allora si dice: togliamolo a loro, e non: diamolo a tutti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se è per questo di poveri cristi che fan fatica a trovare i soldi anche per mangiare son piene le strade...che si fa, visto che non è giusto mantenere i detenuti - tutti - a sbafo) li si sbatte fuori? Non è che poi quelli che non mangiavano prima dopo mangiano eh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma che c'entra scusa? quindi tutti i detenuti si laureano, altrimenti devono abbandonare la casa?
il discorso cibo al momento non è stato tirato in ballo. se come permettessero, come permettono a chi è in galera, di laurearsi gratuitamente a chi non se lo può permettere, di sicuro non ci sarebbero malumori di sorta. 
ok ok, "sicuro" è una parola grossa. ce ne sarebbero però molti meno.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (8 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con minni, però mi chiedo perchè non facciano fare ai detenuti dei lavori socialmente utili.
> anche raccogliere pomodori aiuta a riflettere


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Dovrebbe far girare i maroni, che non lo sia per tutti. E non che lo sia solo per loro.*
> Ma è un piccolo cambio di prospettiva... per tanti è più facile incazzarsi al negativo piuttosto che al positivo. *Allora si dice: togliamolo a loro, e non: diamolo a tutti*.


l'ho già detto


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> paragonato alla perdita della vita di due persone (di cui una giovane e una giovanissima) non è molto.
> Che sconti tutta la pena ( a mio avviso molto leggera) e magari lavori come diceva brugola.
> Il lavoro nobilita , sarebbe utile e in parte ripagherebbe me te, tutti noi che manteniamo i detenuti. Non capisco perchè cazzo non li facciano lavorare.
> Oggi come diceva grillo i detenuti diventano pittori, scrittori e artisti..usano la galera come rampa di lancio.


Non so quanti anni le abbiano dato, e non mi riferivo comunque alla quantità, ma alla qualità. Perdere la libertà per certi atti è giusto, diventare inumani per vendetta no.
Lascia perdere... oggi tanti detenuti vivono come bestie nelle galere italiane.
Anche qui brilliamo, rispetto al resto d'Europa. Abbiamo denunce internazionali da Amnesty.


----------



## brugola (8 Maggio 2009)

voglio dire, per costruire un'autostrada, opere di ricostruzione, pulire i treni, insomma, di lavori socialmente utili ce ne sono una cifra.
perchè devono restare in cella tutto il giorno e non lavorare come tutti?
sarebbe una forza lavoro notevole, per qualsiasi tipo di lavoro.
ok, se vuoi studiare studi, ma la sera dopo il lavoro.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non so quanti anni le abbiano dato, e non mi riferivo comunque alla quantità, ma alla qualità. Perdere la libertà per certi atti è giusto, diventare inumani per vendetta no.
> Lascia perdere... oggi tanti detenuti vivono come bestie nelle galere italiane.
> Anche qui brilliamo, rispetto al resto d'europa. Abbiamo denunce internazionali da Amnesty.


le hanno dato 16 anni per due omicidi efferati , premeditati e tentati di addossare ad albanesi.
Non parlo affatto di vendetta ma di giusta pena e di lavoro.
Ti pare così assurdo che spendano il tempo   in prigione imparando un lavoro o essendo utili alla società?


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> le hanno dato 16 anni per due omicidi efferati , premeditati e tentati di addossare ad albanesi.
> Non parlo affatto di vendetta ma di giusta pena e di lavoro.
> *Ti pare così assurdo che spendano il tempop in prigione imparando un lavoro o essendo utili alla società*?


 Assolutamente no. Chi ha detto che è assurdo... boh, ma come mi leggi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dovrebbero poter studiare, lavorare, per un eventuale futuro reinserimento a fine pena.
Altro che negar loro questi diritti... lo dico dall'inizio.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Chi ha detto che è assurdo... boh, ma come mi leggi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


allora siam d'accordo cazzone, perchè stiam discutendo?


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora siam d'accordo cazzone, perchè stiam discutendo?


 demente, sei tu che non capisci una sega... non riesci a leggermi neanche sulle basi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> voglio dire, per costruire un'autostrada, opere di ricostruzione, pulire i treni, insomma, di lavori socialmente utili ce ne sono una cifra.
> perchè devono restare in cella tutto il giorno e non lavorare come tutti?
> sarebbe una forza lavoro notevole, per qualsiasi tipo di lavoro.
> ok, se vuoi studiare studi, ma la sera dopo il lavoro.


sono d'accordo. 
certo non è cosa di facile attuazione. anzi. e sono sicura che moltissimi cittadini non sarebbero affatto contenti... "dei delinquenti che rubano il lavoro alle brave persone" "dei delinquenti che potrebbero scappare... io vicino a casa mia non ce li voglio" e via via all'infinito


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono d'accordo.
> certo non è cosa di facile attuazione. anzi. e sono sicura che moltissimi cittadini non sarebbero affatto contenti... "dei delinquenti che rubano il lavoro alle brave persone" "dei delinquenti che potrebbero scappare... io vicino a casa mia non ce li voglio" e via via all'infinito


 Vero anche quello!
Potremmo farne degli astronauti o dei direttori d'orchestra!


----------



## brugola (8 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono d'accordo.
> certo non è cosa di facile attuazione. anzi. e sono sicura che moltissimi cittadini non sarebbero affatto contenti... "dei delinquenti che rubano il lavoro alle brave persone" "dei delinquenti che potrebbero scappare... io vicino a casa mia non ce li voglio" e via via all'infinito


 
si prendono precauzioni e sei a posto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero anche quello!
> *Potremmo farne degli astronauti* o dei direttori d'orchestra!


e se poi riescono a fuggire e a vagare liberamente nel cosmo?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono d'accordo.
> certo non è cosa di facile attuazione. anzi. e sono sicura che moltissimi cittadini non sarebbero affatto contenti... "dei delinquenti che rubano il lavoro alle brave persone" "dei delinquenti che potrebbero scappare... io vicino a casa mia non ce li voglio" e via via all'infinito


 difficile attuazione certamente...come fai a controllarli sul posto di lavoro? dovrebbero esser piantonati.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'antidoto alla bestialità è proprio la cultura e la conoscenza, il castigo puro e sempice oltre a non riabilitare il criminale non serve certo a rimediare il male fatto.
> anche da uno stretto ragionamento logico , il rispetto per le vittime è più nella civiltà della pena che nell'asprezza.


Mi prono virtualmente.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> demente, sei tu che non capisci una sega... non riesci a leggermi neanche sulle basi.


no , demente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , sei tu che ti esprimi alla pistolotto di alano


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> difficile attuazione certamente...come fai a controllarli sul posto di lavoro? dovrebbero esser piantonati.


il braccialetto elettronico non potrebbe andare?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> difficile attuazione certamente...come fai a controllarli sul posto di lavoro? dovrebbero esser piantonati.


mi riferivo esattamente a questo. servirebbe una quantità di forze dell'ordine non esistente in italia


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi riferivo esattamente a questo. servirebbe una quantità di forze dell'ordine non esistente in italia



risolto!!!
facciamogli fare le forze dell'ordine!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> risolto!!!
> facciamogli fare le forze dell'ordine!!


stavo per scriverlo io 

	
	
		
		
	


	
































   li dividiamo a metà (non con una motosega  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   e gli facciam fare guardia e ladri


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e se poi riescono a fuggire e a vagare liberamente nel cosmo?


 Chiamiamo il fidanzato di brugola con l'Enterprise, e ce lo facciamo riportare a terra.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il braccialetto elettronico non potrebbe andare?


 non ne ho idea


----------



## brugola (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chiamiamo il fidanzato di brugola con l'Enterprise, e ce lo facciamo riportare a terra.


ora poi avremo la q7


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no , demente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Guarda che mi capisce chiunque... sei tu che sei più tonta del brucomela!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> risolto!!!
> facciamogli fare le forze dell'ordine!!


Cosi' li abbiamo veramente persi!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chiamiamo il fidanzato di brugola con l'Enterprise, e ce lo facciamo riportare a terra.


sto male


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chiamiamo il fidanzato di brugola con l'Enterprise, e ce lo facciamo riportare a terra.


 in formissima oggi, eh?


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sto male


 Povera stella, per un giorno salterà il mare... ma assicurare un malfattore alla giustizia è più importante!


----------



## brugola (8 Maggio 2009)

ma una volta non c'erano i campi lavoro?


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> in formissima oggi, eh?


 Da un paio di settimane, ho ricominciato a correre la mattina presto...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

Sottoponiamoli alla cura Ludovico e ci togliamo la spina dal fianco.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Da un paio di settimane, ho ricominciato a correre la mattina presto...

































Ma baccagai!


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sottoponiamoli alla cura Ludovico e ci togliamo la spina dal fianco.


 Orrore!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (8 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sottoponiamoli alla cura Ludovico e ci togliamo la spina dal fianco.





moltimodi ha detto:


> Orrore!


...e inutile (almeno in una logica di repulisti della società)


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Orrore!


Serio.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che mi capisce chiunque... sei tu che sei più tonta del brucomela!


da oggi non sei più il mio muflone.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma baccagai!


O' scimpr'e guerra, mì che oggi stavo saltellandomene sui moli di via roma dalle 6 e mezza del mattino!


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> da oggi non sei più il mio muflone.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> O' scimpr'e guerra, mì che oggi stavo saltellandomene sui moli di via roma dalle 6 e mezza dell mattino!


Con tacchi a spillo e calze a rete?


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Serio.


 Serissimo. Orrore.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Con tacchi a spillo e calze a rete?




































Sarei andato la sera, non all'alba!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Serissimo. Orrore.


Minchions lo so.

Il mio era un post sarcastico.

Non mi dire che me ne devo spiegartene i post oggi.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sarei andato la sera, non all'alba!


Ammore all'alba c'e' meno concorrenza!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

Comunque guardate il lato positivo, almeno non si e' laureata in psicologia!


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ammore all'alba c'e' meno concorrenza!


 Tesora, sarà pure così... ma i clienti stanno accompagnando i figlioletti a scuola!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *O' scimpr'e guerra, mì che oggi stavo saltellandomene sui moli di via roma *dalle 6 e mezza del mattino!


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

*e non in criminologia*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque guardate il lato positivo, almeno non si e' laureata in psicologia!


giusto.
Avrà una bella coda di pazienti  candidati


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque guardate il lato positivo, almeno non si e' laureata in psicologia!


no, in scienze dell'educazione


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tesora, sarà pure così... ma i clienti stanno accompagnando i figlioletti a scuola!



Ma tu sei un uomo coerente, i tuoi clienti non saranno mai quei perfetti padri di faglia.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, in scienze dell'educazione



Guarda sempre meglio che scienze politiche... altrimenti si rischia di trovarla tra le file di Berlusconi!

Ovviamente dopo aver partecipato e vinto il Grande Fratello


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


 Sul molo di fronte alla rinascente c'è ormaggiata una nave (a chiamarlo yacht si offenderebbe...) australiana, del padrone di oracle.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda sempre meglio che scienze politiche... altrimenti si rischia di trovarla tra le file di Berlusconi!
> 
> Ovviamente dopo aver partecipato e vinto il Grande Fratello


 
se è intonata l'anno prossimo va a x-factor


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sul molo di fronte alla rinascente c'è ormaggiata una nave (a chiamarlo yacht si offenderebbe...) australiana, del padrone di oracle.


Sti cazzi!!!!


----------



## brugola (8 Maggio 2009)

come vorrei essere ricca


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Da un paio di settimane, ho ricominciato a correre la mattina presto...


 ottimo...corri col berretto?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> come vorrei essere ricca



Minchia pure io!

Ma proprio esserci nata ricca sfondata!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sul molo di fronte alla rinascente c'è ormaggiata una nave (a chiamarlo yacht si offenderebbe...) australiana, del padrone di oracle.


ecco dove cazzo me l'hanno "parcheggiata"


----------



## brugola (8 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Minchia pure io!
> 
> Ma proprio esserci nata ricca sfondata!


 sfondatissima. vorrei fare la cagona con gli altri e non fare una fava che non mi aggradi moltissimo.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma tu sei un uomo coerente, i tuoi clienti non saranno mai quei perfetti padri di faglia.


 Pecunia non olet... soprattutto in certi tipi di lavoro!


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ottimo...corri col berretto?


 no, col baretto!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> no, col baretto!


Si ho capito... tu corri da un bar all'altro!

Va a dar via el chapas!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sfondatissima. vorrei fare la cagona con gli altri e non fare una fava che non mi aggradi moltissimo.


Praticamente vegeto al sole!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> no, col baretto!


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ho capito... tu corri da un bar all'altro!
> 
> Va a dar via el chapas!


 Neanche un pelo... sono nel mio solito periodo di preparazione spiaggia!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Sennò a beach volley coi ventenni come gioco?
Cialtroni, se volete dimagrire correte la mattina a stomaco vuoto!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Neanche un pelo... sono nel mio solito periodo di preparazione spiaggia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma è proprio obbligatorio?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Neanche un pelo... sono nel mio solito periodo di preparazione spiaggia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Temi la prova costume?

C'hai le tettine?


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma è proprio obbligatorio?


 Si, non hai glucosio nel sangue... zero insulina! Praticamente bruci grasso fin dal primo minuto!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Neanche un pelo... sono nel mio solito periodo di preparazione spiaggia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dillo a reale.....
quanto corri?


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Temi la prova costume?
> 
> C'hai le tettine?


 Niente tette... ma se ne voglio rimediare ancora qualcuna, meglio correre un po'!


----------



## Old sperella (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> O' scimpr'e guerra, mì che oggi stavo saltellandomene sui moli di via roma dalle 6 e mezza del mattino!


di chi era la _"barca"_ stile tirrenia battente bandiera australiana ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, non hai glucosio nel sangue... zero insulina! Praticamente bruci grasso fin dal primo minuto!


no no dico, è proprio obbligatorio correre? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(e se vogliamo: è obbligatorio dimagrire?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> dillo a reale.....
> quanto corri?


 Ora circa 40 minuti...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Niente tette... ma se ne voglio rimediare ancora qualcuna, meglio correre un po'!


Cazzo son finiti i tempi in cui per abordare bastava un po' di filosofia!


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no no dico, è proprio obbligatorio correre?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Di obbligatorio non c'è nulla, o quasi... ma se vuoi dimagrire, corsetta o stepper. A digiuno, ancora meglio.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> di chi era la _"barca"_ stile tirrenia battente bandiera australiana ?


 E' quella lì... del padrone di Oracle, Larry Ellison.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ora circa 40 minuti...


 come me, quando riesco....fai tutto rettilineo o anche un po' di salita?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no no dico, è proprio obbligatorio correre?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma io abbraccio la filosofia di Mailea: voglio rendere il mio corpo nel peggior stato possibile!


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cazzo son finiti i tempi in cui per abordare bastava un po' di filosofia!


 Da mo'... ora Castaneda pensano sia una pianta, e lo Zen il quartiere di Palermo.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Da mo'... ora Castaneda pensano sia una pianta, e lo Zen il quartiere di Palermo.


Se nomini Castaneda ci sta che ti chiedano a quale edizione del GF abbia partecipato.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> come me, quando riesco....fai tutto rettilineo o anche un po' di salita?


 Salita alla fine, qualche scatto per la forza, tornando a casa (chi conosce la marina mi capisce...), e all'ultimo una passeggiata lenta di qualche minuto.


----------



## Old sperella (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' quella lì... del padrone di Oracle, Larry Ellison.


è impressionante


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se nomini Castaneda ci sta che ti chiedano a quale edizione del GF abbia partecipato.


----------



## Old sperella (8 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se nomini Castaneda ci sta che ti chiedano a quale edizione del GF abbia partecipato.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Salita alla fine, qualche scatto per la forza, tornando a casa (chi conosce la marina mi capisce...), e all'ultimo una passeggiata lenta di qualche minuto.



Ai miei tempi  partivo dalla sede del CUS salitone, viale Regina Elena, scalette del bastione, buoncamino e giu' al CUS.

Si chiama circuito ammazzabambini. Provalo.

(dopo questo e qualche circuito di pesi mi sparavo un cannone a polmone pulito nella 500 blu della mia amica...ah che tempi.)


----------



## Old cornofrancese (8 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no no dico, è proprio obbligatorio correre?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Salita alla fine, qualche scatto per la forza, tornando a casa (chi conosce la marina mi capisce...), e all'ultimo una passeggiata lenta di qualche minuto.


 io la salita la affronto all'inizio, ma quando sono al termine della corsa e diventa discesa, ho un male al menisco che nn ti dico


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Di obbligatorio non c'è nulla, o quasi... ma se vuoi dimagrire, corsetta o stepper. A digiuno, ancora meglio.


ora che ci penso... io non posso correre. che sfortuna


----------



## Old sperella (8 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ai miei tempi  partivo dalla sede del CUS salitone, viale Regina Elena, scalette del bastione, buoncamino e giu' al CUS.
> 
> Si chiama circuito ammazzabambini. Provalo.
> 
> (dopo questo e qualche circuito di pesi mi sparavo un cannone a polmone pulito nella 500 blu della mia amica...ah che tempi.)


a me l'anno scorso è bastato dalla bussola all'ospedale marino . Ci stavo rimanendo !
Il porretto serviva a rilassare i muscoli


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> a me l'anno scorso è bastato dalla bussola all'ospedale marino . Ci stavo rimanendo !
> Il porretto serviva a rilassare i muscoli



Pensa che facevo il circuitino 3 volte la settimana.

Ho una foto dei miei 18 anni di spalle sembro Lou Ferrigno 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La canna a polmone pulito e' roba da intenditori


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Ai miei tempi partivo dalla sede del CUS salitone, viale Regina Elena, scalette del bastione, buoncamino e giu' al CUS.*
> 
> Si chiama circuito ammazzabambini. Provalo.
> 
> (dopo questo e qualche circuito di pesi mi sparavo un cannone a polmone pulito nella 500 blu della mia amica...ah che tempi.)


 Ma allora eri una salutista del kaiser  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Duro davvero, ma non va per dimagrire... troppe salite, si esce dallle frequenze bruciagrassi. Così rassodi cosce e culo!


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io la salita la affronto all'inizio, ma quando sono al termine della corsa e diventa discesa, ho un male al menisco che nn ti dico


No, è meglio che prima fai corsetta aerobica per bruciare i grassi, e solo alla fine un pochino di salite per rassodare i muscoli.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

ma quanti cazzo di sardi ci sono in questo forum??


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

Sono contenta che si sia laureata. Studiare fa sempre bene.
Che non si sognino di candidarla da qualche parte però..perchè insomma, non se ne può più di gente che si prende un titolo e va strombazzando la notizia in giro, manco avesse scoperto la pennicillina.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2009)

*i soliti*



Asudem ha detto:


> ma quanti cazzo di sardi ci sono in questo forum??


i fantastici quattro


----------



## Old danut (8 Maggio 2009)

Allora, da parente di una persona assassinata posso dire che nessuna pena può essere pari alla morte di una persona cara, Erika ha dimostrato di essere degna di bestialità, ma era lucida non psicopatica, perchè se fosse stata tale non sarebbe stata messa in carcere, ma in un posto più consono alla sua malattia. Erika è una persona intelligente e furba, mi complimento con lei per le maschere che riesce usare, ma la realtà è che lei è vuota totalmente, una bestia che cultura o altro non riempiranno, perchè chi non prova emozioni non impara a provarle.


----------



## Old reale (8 Maggio 2009)

GRATIS?????????????????????????????


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> GRATIS?????????????????????????????


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'antidoto alla bestialità è proprio la cultura e la conoscenza, il castigo puro e sempice oltre a non riabilitare il criminale non serve certo a rimediare il male fatto.
> anche da uno stretto ragionamento logico , il rispetto per le vittime è più nella civiltà della pena che nell'asprezza.


Minerva. sono d'accordo su questo principio, ma qui non ci troviamo di fronte ad una ignorante vissuta in degrado civile e intelettuale, ma di una con dellle gravi turbe, con uno stato di coscienza e sub coscienza completamente ALTERATO, e che cacchio...almeno questo questo lo vogliamo dichiarare come presupposto?

e che cacchio di garanzie mi offre una educazione intellettuale che va a posarsi su una coscienza di questa tipo e che dopo soli 16 anni se ne esce bella fresca a 30 anni ,se non prima, e trova magari pure lavoro perchè assistita?

Danut non ha torto, questa era lucida prima, durante e dopo...quando mai si è strappata i capelli dalla disperazione?

Una specie di cogne 2.

Sono d'accordo con Brugola, ti fai un mazzo cosi e lavori tutto il giorno, e di sera, visto che Non devi fare altro oltrettutto, studi, come hanno fatto migliaia di studenti lavoratori ( tra cui io ) 

almeno...


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> GRATIS?????????????????????????????



grattisse...si...

conviene eh?

studi, non fai un cazzo, ti paga il lo stato, ti fanno da mangiare, non paghi lo psicologo e psichiatra...e alla fine è facile che trovi anche lavoro, e magari la candidano pure..iris non ha visto lontano.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

Il fatto che abbia ucciso madre e fratellino lucida non la rende normale ai miei occhi. E' certamente disturbata.

Lo studio e' un contatto con la realta'. Io lo considero un atto umanitario nei confronti di una persona "menomata"


----------



## Old reale (8 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> grattisse...si...
> 
> conviene eh?
> 
> studi, non fai un cazzo, ti paga il lo stato, ti fanno da mangiare, non paghi lo psicologo e psichiatra...e alla fine è facile che trovi anche lavoro, e magari la candidano pure..iris non ha visto lontano.


 a lavorare in miniera nel sulcis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
e poi forse si parla di riabilitazione
non ero assolutamente a conoscenza del fatto che studiare in carcere fosse gratuito.....a mie spese...ho gli occhi fuori dalle orbite oltre gli zebedei che mi girano a mille......andrò a chiedere i soldi a lei o al padre per fare studiare la mia, di figlia


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2009)

a mio parere lo studio puo' allontanarti ancora di piu' dalla realtà, lo studio puo' alienare maggiormente...

Certo, è un ottimo atto umanitario, ma questo soggetto, per dimostrare che la sua _umanità_ è sana, capace cioè di essere inserita in una realtà, che prove da?

magari le ha date, ma a mio parere non certo con lo studio.

che anzi...in certi casi puo' raffinare uno stato mentale alterato.


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> a lavorare in miniera nel sulcis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> e poi forse si parla di riabilitazione
> non ero assolutamente a conoscenza del fatto che studiare in carcere fosse gratuito.....a mie spese...ho gli occhi fuori dalle orbite oltre gli zebedei che mi girano a mille......andrò a chiedere i soldi a lei o al padre per fare studiare la mia, di figlia


ao' magari ho sbagliato io...è il padre che ha pagato...ma non conosco la legge .


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2009)

come se studiare su un manuale Socrate e Aristotele garantisse la capacità di introiettare la differenza tra il male e il bene....

ma che cazzo diciamo?


----------



## Old reale (8 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ao' magari ho sbagliato io...è il padre che ha pagato...ma non conosco la legge .


 tu lo hai scritto e se fosse vero mi girano le balle furiosamente e non certo con te che lo hai scritto..se così non è può anche iscriversi alla bocconi e vendersi un rene per frequentarla che a me non cambia nulla...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Maggio 2009)

Una ragazza (ai tempi), più giovane di me, Doretta Graneris (cercate so google) sterminò con il fidanzato la famiglia, compresa nonna e fratellino piccolissimo che venne ritrovato sotto il tavolo dove si era presubilmente rifugiato nel tentativo di nascondersi.
Fece molti anni e quando uscì pensai che davvero si era persa un vita perché in quegli anni io avevo costruito la mia famiglia. ugualmente se si pensa a quante persone aveva tolto la vita la "punizione" non era sufficiente. Ma nessuna punizione sarebbe sufficiente perché nulla può riportare in vita chi è morto.
Per questo la civiltà ha portato ad abbandonare la vendetta.
Erika ha qualche mese di differenza con mia figlia a cui lo studio (mia figlia sta prendendo la specialistica) ha impegnato davvero molta parte del suo tempo, ma non le è pesato perché fa quel che le piace.
Suppongo che anche a Erika possa essere piaciuto studiare, oltre che a esserle utile per uscire dall'isolamento e pensare a un futuro e costruirselo.
Mi pesa che sia costato anche a me.
Ma non vedo altra soluzione.
Il carcere costa molto e costa anche se il detenuto passa le giornate a guardare il soffitto.
Erika continua a farmi orrore.
Recentemente hanno fatto vedere le riprese di quando raccontava alle forze dell'ordine come erano stati assaliti dagli "albanesi" : raccapricciante, fuori dal bagno con il fratellino massacrato.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

Bhe' invece alienarla e' impedirgli uno sviluppo normale aiutera' sicuramente un possibile reinserimento nella societa'.

Cosi' quando esce rimane sul groppone dello stato.

Comunque la cultura aiuta sempre.

Capisco l'astio ma il vostro e' discorso che spero nessuno stato civile faccia mai.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' invece alienarla e' impedirgli uno sviluppo normale aiutera' sicuramente un possibile reinserimento nella societa'.
> 
> Cosi' quando esce rimane sul groppone dello stato.
> 
> ...


non so ...non è astio ...nn è odio ...è sconcerto e incomprensibilità di quel gesto che porta a sentire come un'offesa l'idea di pagare per farla stare bene.
Lo Stato fa bene e meglio dovrebbe ancora fare per tanti detenuti e studiare anche modalità diverse di pena.
Ma Erika ha provocato un tale sconvolgimento che non è stato ancora dimenticato.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> non so ...non è astio ...nn è odio ...è sconcerto e incomprensibilità di quel gesto che porta a sentire come un'offesa l'idea di pagare per farla stare bene.
> Lo Stato fa bene e meglio dovrebbe ancora fare per tanti detenuti e studiare anche modalità diverse di pena.
> Ma Erika ha provocato un tale sconvolgimento che non è stato ancora dimenticato.


No l'astio era solo per le tasse universitarie che dovranno pagare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





A rispetto di lei e delle sue azioni veramente non ho parole. Credo che se a un certo punto le si dovesse svegliare la coscienza vivra' un'inferno.


----------



## Old reale (8 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' invece alienarla e' impedirgli uno sviluppo normale aiutera' sicuramente un possibile reinserimento nella societa'.
> 
> Cosi' quando esce rimane sul groppone dello stato.
> 
> ...


 ma sono d'accordo! che debba pagare io mi girano i ciglioni però...gli si danno a disposizione dei libri per acculturarsi e "farsdi" una coscienza...per la laurea ci pensi papi..se non li ha avrà comunque una cultura...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma sono d'accordo! che debba pagare io mi girano i ciglioni però...gli si danno a disposizione dei libri per acculturarsi e "farsdi" una coscienza...per la laurea ci pensi papi..se non li ha avrà comunque una cultura...



Pero' se tua figlia e' brava e non siete ricchissimi puo' prendere la borsa di studio.

Credo che la laurea faccia parte di un progamma di riabilitazione...oh poi ci sta anche che abbia pagato il padre.


----------



## Old reale (8 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' se tua figlia e' brava e non siete ricchissimi puo' prendere la borsa di studio.
> 
> Credo che la laurea faccia parte di un progamma di riabilitazione...*oh poi ci sta anche che abbia pagato il padre*.


 lo spero vivamente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












mia figlia non ha voglia di fare una mazza....spero che cambi più in là....


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> lo spero vivamente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caro mio non e' che i laureati facciano poi chissacche!

Magari puo' piacerle fare altro e svoltarsi l'esistenza cosi', senza laurea, ed essere felice e contenta!


----------



## Old reale (8 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Caro mio non e' che i laureati facciano poi chissacche!
> 
> Magari puo' piacerle fare altro e svoltarsi l'esistenza cosi', senza laurea, ed essere felice e contenta!


hai ragione, figurati.....non è che se non vuole prendersi una laurea la costringo ...contando che non si può e se anche si fa, si fa solo danni e si perde tempo...


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> voglio dire, per costruire un'autostrada, opere di ricostruzione, pulire i treni, insomma, di lavori socialmente utili ce ne sono una cifra.
> perchè devono restare in cella tutto il giorno e non lavorare come tutti?
> sarebbe una forza lavoro notevole, per qualsiasi tipo di lavoro.
> *ok, se vuoi studiare studi, ma la sera dopo il lavoro*.


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


>


 Ma non eri contraria al fatto che studiasse?
Comunque, in alcuni istituti di pena decenti, il detenuti già lavorano e studiano. Solo che sono pochi.


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma non eri contraria al fatto che studiasse?
> Comunque, in alcuni istituti di pena decenti, il detenuti già lavorano e studiano. Solo che sono pochi.


secondo me il punto è che con il loro lavoro dovrebbero potersi mantenere (anche se non completamente, anche con agevolazioni) agli studi e vedo quella del lavoro l'unica strada x il reale reinserimento all'interno della società. I sacrifici li facciamo tutti quindi non concepisco proprio come i detenuti possano dedicarsi tranquillamente allo studio senza fare nemmeno un quarto d'ora x restituire alla società qualcosa che con i loro crimini le hanno levato.


----------



## Iris (11 Maggio 2009)

E comunque la laurea da sola non serve certo a trovare lavoro. Dubito che un privato, spontaneamente, accetti di inserire una come Erika nell'organico.
Non mi preoccupa che individui altamente disturbati come lei studino, mi lascia perplessa la possibilità di recuperarli alla vita civile...sono disposta a mantenerla e a trattarla con i guanti, l'importante è che non la lascino andare fuori. Non è una punizione (sinceramente di lei me ne cale poco), è semplice cautela e difesa della sicurezza altrui.
Che rimanga dentro e si prenda pure un master...


----------



## brugola (11 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E comunque la laurea da sola non serve certo a trovare lavoro. *Dubito che un privato, spontaneamente, accetti di inserire una come Erika nell'organico*.
> Non mi preoccupa che individui altamente disturbati come lei studino, mi lascia perplessa la possibilità di recuperarli alla vita civile...sono disposta a mantenerla e a trattarla con i guanti, l'importante è che non la lascino andare fuori. Non è una punizione (sinceramente di lei me ne cale poco), è semplice cautela e difesa della sicurezza altrui.
> Che rimanga dentro e si prenda pure un master...


mica detto sai, visto la morbosa curiosità che dimostrano invitandoli alle trasmissioni etc.


----------



## Iris (11 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> secondo me il punto è che con il loro lavoro dovrebbero potersi mantenere (anche se non completamente, anche con agevolazioni) agli studi e vedo quella del lavoro l'unica strada x il reale reinserimento all'interno della società. I sacrifici li facciamo tutti quindi non concepisco proprio come i detenuti possano dedicarsi tranquillamente allo studio senza fare nemmeno un quarto d'ora x restituire alla società qualcosa che con i loro crimini le hanno levato.


Onestamente faccio volentieri a meno dell'apporto di una come Erika, alla società civile. E' malata, e i malati vanno curati nelle apposite strutture, in maniera decorosa e civile.
Se invece era capace di intendere e di volere, beh allora, mi pare che due omicidi, compiuti con efferatezza, occultamento delle prove, sviamento di indagine ecc ecc...  non giustificano sconti di pena.
Le conviene continuare a fare la pazza.


----------



## Iris (11 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mica detto sai, visto la morbosa curiosità che dimostrano invitandoli alle trasmissioni etc.


 Finchè viene trattata come un belva nella gabbia. Credo che cambi la misica, al momento di aprire la gabbia.


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> secondo me il punto è che con il loro lavoro dovrebbero potersi mantenere (anche se non completamente, anche con agevolazioni) agli studi e vedo quella del lavoro l'unica strada x il reale reinserimento all'interno della società. I sacrifici li facciamo tutti quindi *non concepisco proprio come i detenuti possano dedicarsi tranquillamente allo studio senza fare nemmeno un quarto d'ora x restituire alla società qualcosa che con i loro crimini le hanno levato*.


 Sono d'accordo, dovrebbero sia studiare (chi lo desidera), sia lavorare. Il tipo di lavoro però non dovrebbe essere punitivo e degradante (quasi fosse una sorta di vendetta), ma utile ad una formazione ed una crescita della persona. Anche duro, ed impegnativo... ma sempre rivolto ad un futuro possibile reinserimento.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Finchè viene trattata come un belva nella gabbia. Credo che cambi la misica, al momento di aprire la gabbia.



Lo penso anche io. Io non l'assumerei mai.


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, dovrebbero sia studiare (chi lo desidera), sia lavorare. Il tipo di lavoro però non dovrebbe essere punitivo e degradante (quasi fosse una sorta di vendetta), ma utile ad una formazione ed una crescita della persona. Anche duro, ed impegnativo... ma sempre rivolto ad un futuro possibile reinserimento.


lavori socialmente utili. nessun lavoro è degradante finchè è onesto


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io. Io non l'assumerei mai.


 Dipende sempre dall'eventuale lavoro che poi le faresti svolgere... per alcune situazioni particolari, qualche contratto glielo si potrebbe anche proporre...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dipende sempre dall'eventuale lavoro che poi le faresti svolgere... per alcune situazioni particolari, qualche contratto glielo si potrebbe anche proporre...



La prenderanno i servizi segreti...


----------



## Iris (11 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> lavori socialmente utili. nessun lavoro è degradante finchè è onesto


Mi va bene per i detenuti che hanno compiuto reati comuni, anche se gravi. ma mi sento ipocrita a considerare socialmente utile, una persona che ha fatto fuori madre e fratello.
Ripeto, trattiamola con i guanti, ma insomma evitiamo di inserirla nel sociale.
Che cosa le facciamo fare? Assistenza agli anziani, ai portatori di handicapp? L'assistente all'infanzia?
Ma...se un giudice decide che una così è in grado di stare a contatto con altri esseri umani, prendersene cura senza alcun controllo (o i controlli ridicoli che vengono in genere eseguiti), gli affidi i suoi anziani genitori, o i suoi figli.
Io sono disposta a ttattarla ad ostriche e caviale...ma non la voglio vicina.
chiamatemi pure mostro antidemocratico.


----------



## Iris (11 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dipende sempre dall'eventuale lavoro che poi le faresti svolgere... per alcune situazioni particolari, qualche contratto glielo si potrebbe anche proporre...


Mandiamola ad Arcore.


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi va bene per i detenuti che hanno compiuto reati comuni, anche se gravi. ma mi sento ipocrita a considerare socialmente utile, una persona che ha fatto fuori madre e fratello.
> Ripeto, trattiamola con i guanti, ma insomma evitiamo di inserirla nel sociale.
> Che cosa le facciamo fare? Assistenza agli anziani, ai portatori di handicapp? L'assistente all'infanzia?
> Ma...se un giudice decide che una così è in grado di stare a contatto con altri esseri umani, prendersene cura senza alcun controllo (o i controlli ridicoli che vengono in genere eseguiti), gli affidi i suoi anziani genitori, o i suoi figli.
> ...


 
se la si ritiene pericolosa la metti dove non è a contatto col prossimo....a fare le pulizie quando gli uffici sono chiusi ad es. o a confezionare penne bic, ma ostriche e champagne a spese mie no!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dipende sempre dall'eventuale lavoro che poi le faresti svolgere... per alcune situazioni particolari, qualche contratto glielo si potrebbe anche proporre...


 ad Arcore?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> se la si ritiene pericolosa la metti dove non è a contatto col prossimo....a fare le pulizie quando gli uffici sono chiusi ad es. o a confezionare penne bic, ma ostriche e champagne a spese mie no!


Si ma tu vorresti essere il boss della piccola Erika? Minchia io no!


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> lavori socialmente utili. nessun lavoro è degradante finchè è onesto


 Anche non socialmente utili... potrei farlo lavorare come contabile, o come specialista di reti. Queste limitazioni le trovo insensate.


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ad Arcore?


 Come stalliere, magari...


----------



## Iris (11 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> se la si ritiene pericolosa la metti dove non è a contatto col prossimo....a fare le pulizie quando gli uffici sono chiusi ad es. o a confezionare penne bic, ma ostriche e champagne a spese mie no!


 Il lavoro serve all'inserimento. Se deve stare isolata, che inserimento è?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2009)

Ma scusate non e' che ci sia troppo lavoro per chi sta fuori dalla prigione... minchia se si mettono a lavorare anche i galeotti quelli fuori che cazzo fanno?


----------



## Iris (11 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma scusate non e' che ci sia troppo lavoro per chi sta fuori dalla prigione... minchia se si mettono a lavorare anche i galeotti quelli fuori che cazzo fanno?


 Infatti. In Italia il telelavoro è un miraggio per pochi...ci mancano solo questi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Devono lavorare, ma comodi comodi...quasi quasi faccio una strage...
Ma dopo tutto il casino orrendo che ha combinato, bisogna pure avercela tra i piedi?
Mi costa meno in galera. Che studi. Ed Amen.


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Il lavoro serve all'inserimento. Se deve stare isolata, che inserimento è?


 
se è pericolosa e non si considera opportuno reinserirla perchè comunque farla rimanere in panciolle?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2009)

Sentite perche' non la facciamo fuori?


----------



## Iris (11 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> se è pericolosa e non si considera opportuno reinserirla perchè comunque farla rimanere in panciolle?


Perchè non mi viene in mente niente. Perchè devo darle una vanga in mano? La vuoi condannare ai lavori forzati? E dove? siamo seri e anche civili...cosa può produrre in un contesto economico come il nostro? Che facciamo? La mettiamo a spaccare pietre per vendetta?
Metterle un libro sotto gli occhi, mi pare l'unica soluzione civile e non degradante.


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Perchè non mi viene in mente niente. Perchè devo darle una vanga in mano? La vuoi condannare ai lavori forzati? E dove? siamo seri e anche civili...cosa può produrre in un contesto economico come il nostro? Che facciamo? La mettiamo a spaccare pietre per vendetta?
> Metterle un libro sotto gli occhi, mi pare l'unica soluzione civile e non degradante.


allora chi fa lavori pesanti e meno importanti di altri è uno stupido? la rieducazione secondo me passa anche dal lavoro, è ovvio che non la si possa inserire come capo area di una multinazionale, non subito almeno. Ci sono una marea di cose che si possono produrre, sia in pieno isolamento che a contatto con gli altri. Circa la civiltà, non credo che fare lavorare i detenuti sia da considerarsi incivile, assolutamente


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2009)

Discorso di reinserimento generale, valido per tutti i carcerati, a parte ma lei dove la volete reinserire?
Lei sta di fora.


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Discorso di reinserimento generale, valido per tutti i carcerati, a parte ma lei dove la volete reinserire?
> Lei sta di fora.


 
mah, non ne sono mica tanto convinta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 forse le conviene far finta di essere fuori di melone


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Il lavoro serve all'inserimento. Se deve stare isolata, che inserimento è?


lo studio non dovrebbe averela stessa funzione?
se non la si vuole fare più uscire, che senso ha allora permetterle di studiare? tanto vale darle un pc collegato a internet e si fumi la testa in chat tutto il giorno.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo studio non dovrebbe averela stessa funzione?
> se non la si vuole fare più uscire, che senso ha allora permetterle di studiare? tanto vale darle un pc collegato a internet e si fumi la testa in chat tutto il giorno.



Peggio ancora... pensa coperta dall'anonimato questa va a incontrare qualcuno!
No minchia niente chat


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Peggio ancora... pensa coperta dall'anonimato questa va a incontrare qualcuno!
> No minchia niente chat


 
hai ragione


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Peggio ancora... pensa coperta dall'anonimato questa va a incontrare qualcuno!
> No minchia niente chat


ma chi va a incontrare se è chiusa in galera?


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> *allora chi fa lavori pesanti e meno importanti di altri è uno stupido*? la rieducazione secondo me passa anche dal lavoro, è ovvio che non la si possa inserire come capo area di una multinazionale, non subito almeno. Ci sono una marea di cose che si possono produrre, sia in pieno isolamento che a contatto con gli altri. Circa la civiltà, non credo che fare lavorare i detenuti sia da considerarsi incivile, assolutamente


Diciamo che chi ha un elevato QI, generalmente si tieni lontano dai lavori davvero mazzosi... tipo traslocatore o scaricatore di porto!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> hai ragione


ma che avete fumato? ho scritto "se* non* la si vuole fare uscire"

racchie e capre


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma chi va a incontrare se è chiusa in galera?



Mi ero zompata il pezzo in cui dici di non farla uscire... scusa non ti leggo mai con attenzione!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi ero zompata il pezzo in cui dici di non farla uscire... *scusa non ti leggo mai con attenzione*!


 
son soddisfazioni


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Diciamo che chi ha un elevato QI, generalmente si tieni lontano dai lavori davvero mazzosi... tipo traslocatore o scaricatore di porto!


 
ho visto la faccina col sorriso quindi ok. ma non x tutti è così c'è anche chi x necessità è costretto a cercare lavoro, QUALSIASI lavoro, pur di rimanere onesto, non lo trovo molto degradante, forse meno facile.


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che avete fumato? ho scritto "se* non* la si vuole fare uscire"
> 
> racchie e capre


beeeeee!!!!
può comunicare qualsiasi cosa a chiunque...non mi pare un'ottima idea...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Diciamo che chi ha un elevato QI, generalmente si tieni lontano dai lavori davvero mazzosi... tipo traslocatore o scaricatore di porto!



Diciamo che chi ha un elevato QI fa di tutto per non lavorare


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo studio non dovrebbe averela stessa funzione?
> se non la si vuole fare più uscire, che senso ha allora permetterle di studiare? tanto vale darle un pc collegato a internet e si fumi la testa in chat tutto il giorno.


 si così poi ci viene a raccontare i problemi di cuore con omar


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> son soddisfazioni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Diciamo che chi ha un elevato QI fa di tutto per non lavorare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> si così poi ci viene a raccontare i problemi di cuore con omar


con tutte le cazzate che  leggiamo sul forum...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> beeeeee!!!!
> può comunicare qualsiasi cosa a chiunque...non mi pare un'ottima idea...


può farlo anche senza pc, suvvia


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> con tutte le cazzate che  leggiamo sul forum...


... ma ho letto certi utenti che un po' il sospetto che ci sia gia' passata m'e' venuto!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2009)

Comunque lei esce che c'ha piu' o meno la mia eta'... non voglio dir nulla ma spero che almeno un bracialetto per rintracciarla glielo diano


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2009)

*Yes, we can...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Diciamo che chi ha un elevato QI fa di tutto per non lavorare


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ho visto la faccina col sorriso quindi ok. ma non x tutti è così c'è anche chi x necessità è costretto a cercare lavoro, QUALSIASI lavoro, pur di rimanere onesto, non lo trovo molto degradante, forse meno facile.


 Massimo rispetto... la mia era solo una battuta, con un bel fondo di verità!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Certo... Yes, We can... e' il nuovo slogan per prendere per il culo.

Tanto vale rubassero quello della Nike... Just do it!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sentite perche' non la facciamo fuori?


tutto sommato mi sembra la soluzione migliore e più economica 

	
	
		
		
	


	




senza scherzi io la manderei ad asfaltare la milano salerno il 12 di agosto, altro che studiare


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tutto sommato mi sembra la soluzione migliore e più economica
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ruberebbe il lavoro 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per me basta che non la tirino fuori poi puo' anche prendersi mille lauree


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ruberebbe il lavoro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si ma a spese sue


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si ma a spese sue


mi hai rubato i tasti da sotto le dita


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si ma a spese sue


ma ti dirò: se la contropartita fosse il carcere a vita SICURO, in fondo la colletta la si può fare volentieri.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> mi hai rubato i tasti da sotto le dita


tasti rubati non van più ridati


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si ma a spese sue


Considerala un'assicurazione sulla vita


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo... Yes, We can... e' il nuovo slogan per prendere per il culo.
> 
> Tanto vale rubassero quello della Nike... Just do it!


_Italians do it better!_

L'abbronzato si sta rivelando un vero bluff... inevitabile, vabbè.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _Italians do it better!_
> 
> L'abbronzato si sta rivelando un vero bluff... inevitabile, vabbè.


Rispondero' in altra sede e solo in presenza del mio avvocato


----------



## Iris (11 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ruberebbe il lavoro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Quoto.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tutto sommato mi sembra la soluzione migliore e più economica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


senza nemmeno mandarla salerno, le farei provare la cimatura a luglio. ma non per una settimana, ma per almeno tutta la stagione.

sentite, io non sono tanto buona come alcuni di voi, saro' anche incivile, ma  che a QUESTA IO debba pagare gli studi   NON MI STA bene nemmeno un poco.

che poi si prendesse tutte le lauree del mondo!!!

che cz me ne puo' fregà .boh.

(benchè qualcuna mi abbia messo in bocca cose che non detto e che soprattutto non penso.)

io non voglio manterla ai suoi studi.*non ho detto che non voglio che lei possa educarsi attraverso lo studio*

Oltretutto,si puo' studiare senza conseguire alcun titolo, se davvero sei motivato per_ nobili _motivi di cui va vantandosi.

e se questa laurea è stata cosi pubblicizzata all'opinione pubblica, non credo che  sia accaduto per_ caso. _

sottolineando anche che l'avrebbe dedicata anche alla famiglia che ha fatto a pezzi.


----------



## Minerva (11 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> senza nemmeno mandarla salerno, le farei provare la cimatura a luglio. ma non per una settimana, ma per almeno tutta la stagione.
> 
> sentite, io non sono tanto buona come alcuni di voi, saro' anche incivile, ma che a QUESTA IO debba pagare gli studi NON MI STA bene nemmeno un poco.
> 
> ...


 non capisco che fastidio possa darti la laurea di per se stessa ;
ed èchiaro che a publicizzarla sono i media...non certo lei che suppongo vorrebbe
l'esatto contrario


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non capisco che fastidio possa darti la laurea di per se stessa ;
> ed èchiaro che a publicizzarla sono i media...non certo lei che suppongo vorrebbe
> l'esatto contrario


 
io non sono d'accordo. se non vuoi farti pubblicità non dici in anteprima che la tua laurea sarà dedicata alla tua famiglia....è costruita...
se vuole elevare la propria cultura attraverso lo studio sono contanta x lei, ma che sia anch'io con le mie tasse a pagargliela mi fa girare i santissimi mica poco!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non capisco che fastidio possa darti la laurea di per se stessa ;
> ed èchiaro che a publicizzarla sono i media...non certo lei che suppongo vorrebbe
> l'esatto contrario


Minerva, rileggimi se ne hai voglia.

ho detto che non ritengo giusto che lo stato le mantenga gli studi.

ora è piu' chiaro?

e poi..sei cosi sicura che non abbia voluto influire con questa pubblicità all'immagine di lei redenta?


----------



## Minerva (11 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Minerva, rileggimi se ne hai voglia.
> 
> ho detto che non ritengo giusto che lo stato le mantenga gli studi.
> 
> ora è piu' chiaro?


che differenza fa "studiare senza conseguire titoli?"


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> che differenza fa "studiare senza conseguire titoli?"



ma mi stai prendendo per il culo?


 non vi è alcuna differenza tra lo studiare con titolo e senza conseguirlo, se lo studio è finalizzato ad un accrescimento interiore.

se ti laurei in galera è lo stato che paga per te, io pago per lei. e NON MI sta bene.a questa NO!

come se il libro di quella signora di Cogne lo avesse pubblicato una casa editrice statale....ma oh?


----------



## Minerva (11 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma mi stai prendendo per il culo?


 proprio no.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2009)

*minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> proprio no.



e allora  mi sono espressa chiaramente ancora una volta oppure no?


----------



## Old reale (11 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma ti dirò: se la contropartita fosse il carcere a vita SICURO, in fondo la colletta la si può fare volentieri.


 carcere a vita sicuro e si paga/si fa pagare tutte le sue cosucce?


----------



## Old reale (11 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e allora mi sono espressa chiaramente ancora una volta oppure no?


 vai tranquilla....secondo me minerva non ha capito e se ha capito e fa la gnorri...che assuma erica e la faccia incaxxare...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> carcere a vita sicuro e si paga/si fa pagare tutte le sue cosucce?


se sei in carcere ti mantiene lo stato, non è che si possa pretendere diversamente.


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se sei in carcere ti mantiene lo stato, non è che si possa pretendere diversamente.


 non diciamo eresie...se vuole lo chanel n° 5 dici che il secondino glielo porta?
lo stato ti deve mantenere, ma non agli studi...mah!


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non diciamo eresie...se vuole lo chanel n° 5 dici che il secondino glielo porta?
> lo stato ti deve mantenere, ma non agli studi...mah!


in una società civile lo stato riabilita rieducando il criminale , con il lavoro e anche attraverso lo studio e l'acquisizione di un diploma o laurea.
con i soldi delle mie tasse vorrei pagare un'evoluzione di chi delinque, non la logica della vendetta con i gironi danteschi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non diciamo eresie...se vuole lo chanel n° 5 dici che il secondino glielo porta?
> lo stato ti deve mantenere, ma non agli studi...mah!


cosa c'entra nel contesto, scusa?
io ho detto che se fosse assicurato il carcere a vita, *parteciperei*  (ergo spontaneamente e di tasca mia) volentieri alla colletta per le sue lauree. non ho parlato di chanel nè di altre cose. 
tu, hai tirato in ballo *tutte *le sue cosucce, per me le sue cosucce sono anche il mangiare e il sapone per lavarsi il culo che io, te e chiunque altro, si deve pagare di tasca propria e a questo punto tiro fuori lo stato perché queste, che ci piaccia o no, lo stato gliele deve assicurare.
comunque, nell'ambito di un programma riabilitativo, rientra anche lo studio, di fatto. se io ti voglio riabilitare, e se per me farti laureare rientra nel programma, ti pago anche le tasse per il diritto allo studio o, diciamola tutta, ti permetto di laurearti gratuitamente, a meno che io stato non diventi debitore di me stesso, esattamente come lo permetto agli studenti a piede libero, se meritevoli.  
se non ho capito male (ci sta che l'abbia sognato), erika si è laureata a pieni voti; ciò significa nel caso, che ha tenuto una media alta che le avrebbe comunque dato diritto di non spendere quanto spenderebbe chi si parcheggia all'università tanto per dire che ci va, anche se non avesse sterminato madre e fratello. quindi al limite, le hanno "regalato" l'anno accademico. che poi... se vogliamo vedere proprio bene le cose:  ho detto che capisco che a qualcuno possano girare le palle all'idea della laurea gratis per lei, ma ribadisco che il senso dovrebbe essere "dovrebbe essere gratis per tutti" e non "non lo deve essere per lei"... e in fondo, pensavo... cosa ha rappresentato realmente, in termini di costi, questa laurea? non ha frequentato una lezione, non ha goduto e/o usufruito dell'ateneo, del materiale, del lavoro degli insegnanti, delle strutture, non ha manco usato uno strappetto di carta igienica dei bagni dell'università... avrà avuto i libri, dalla biblioteca, non certo in omaggio con tanto di fiocchettino sopra.
secondo me quello che a livello generale fa rosicare e inviperire l'opinione pubblica è che un'assassina  della sua portata, abbia avuto la possibilità di laurearsi, diciamolo. il problema è la laurea *di* erika di nardo, non il fatto che sia stata gratuita (particolare per altro non emerso, ma supposto); sono pronta a giocarmi le palle che se anche ci fosse stata la certezza che le tasse e tutti i costi sono stati a carico di papà di nardo, il polverone si sarebbe sollevato lo stesso... e questo perché per lei e per chi come lei, si ha una particolare sete di vendetta e punizione... umana per carità, ma allora smettiamola di criticare chi è a favore della pena di morte o dei lavori forzati, e diciamo le cose fuori dai denti.
se poi si vuol parlare della scarsa fiducia (o totale mancanza di questa) nella possibilità di riabilitare quella che ai miei occhi è una bestia, è un altro discorso. e, ripeto, io non mi fiderei ad averla come vicina di casa o come collega di lavoro. la lascerei in carcere tutta la vita, perché sono d'accordo con chi sostiene che non c'è possibilità di recupero, che bestia è e bestia morirà. quindi la lascerei dentro, circondata da ogni comfort messo gentilmente a disposizione dallo stato, ma dentro. sta di fatto che non la metterei a pane e acqua perché la considero una bestia. altrimenti telefoniamo a lds e diciamogli di tornare perhé in fondo la sua idea del cubo sotterraneo 1x1 non era male. per me quello che conta non è punirla (tenerla in galera per tutta la vita sarebbe comunque una punizione sufficiente) ma che non rappresenti un pericolo per altra gente.

p.s. ci sono molti buontemponi che le lauree se le comprano, letteralmente... che godono di borse di studio per le loro medie FINTE e eccellenti, che sfrutteranno una laurea pagata realmente ai danni dello stato e di quei coglioni che pagano le tasse, che consentirà loro di trovare un lavoro per il quale è richiesto quel titolo di studio che non meritano affatto. queste lauree rubate mi fanno girare molto di più i coglioni di una laurea data a una psicopatica chiusa dietro le sbarre.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Maggio 2009)

in uno stato come il nostro,mi hanno comunicato ,che questi-lo stato non è cosi farlocco da pagare le tasse universitarie a coloro che in galera ne fanno richiesta.

la mia supposizione è stata na cazzata.colossale.


interessante è leggere quanto le nostre tasse sarebbero state bene investite  se le cose fossero andate come avevamo presupposto...chi lo avrebbe mai detto eh?








l criminologo: «Erika è rimasta un guscio vuoto»
di Andrea Acquarone
Il perito della difesa: a 5 anni dal duplice omicidio, non è cambiata. Quando uscirà non sarà ancora guarita

Andrea Acquarone

Il 21 febbraio, poco prima dell’ora di cena, saranno cinque anni. Tanto è trascorso dalla mattanza, da quella fredda sera d’inverno in cui Novi Ligure, cittadella piemontese al confine tra Lombardia e Liguria, si ritrovò al «centro d’Italia». Finendo col trasformarsi per mesi nella città «dei mostri» e imprimendo nella triste memoria delle cronache uno dei delitti più feroci che abbiano mai scosso il Paese. Tragica alchimia dell’orrore ma anche dell’imponderabile, dell’imperscrutabile.
Erika De Nardo e Omar Favaro, due adolescenti, due ragazzini di buona famiglia materializzatisi all’improvviso in killer spietati e sanguinari. Decine e decine furono le coltellate inferte dai due fidanzatini inbottitti di alcol e droga alla mamma e al fratellino di lei. Volevano ammazzare pure il padre, ma qualcosa li convinse a rinunciare. Lui, nonostante tutto e tutti, da subito perdonò quella sua figlia assassina. È sempre andato a trovarla in carcere, le ha scritto, l’ha difesa e protetta. Dicendosi sempre disposto - fin dall’apertura del complesso iter di pratiche legali avviate per portarla fuori di prigione - a riaccoglierla in casa. In quel villino dove sembrava che la vita scorresse placida e felice e che non ebbe il coraggio di abbandonare nemmeno dopo il massacro. Lo fece pulire e ci tornò ad abitare.
Sembra ieri. E invece cinque anni dopo, Massimo Picozzi, il criminologo capo del collegio che svolse la perizia psicologica per conto della difesa di Erika, proprio quando ormai il silenzio sembrava «favorevolente» calato, riaccende i riflettori. All’epoca sosteneva che la giovane (condannata poi a 16 anni) fosse malata, non in grado di intendere e di volere. Ma non convinse i giudici: niente infermità mentale per la sedicenne.
Adesso con argomenti che bruciano quanto coltellate, Picozzi, torna a parlarne. Per dire che la situzione è peggiorata. «Erika De Nardo - sostiene il criminologo - è ancora la stessa persona di quando ha ucciso. Era stato riconosciuto un disturbo grave della personalità, per il quale erano previste cure assidue da parte di specialisti del Beccaria di Milano. Ma in cella non tutto è andato come doveva andare e oggi che ha 22 anni Erika è un guscio vuoto. Quando uscirà dal carcere non sarà cambiato niente». «Sulla vicenda - accusa Picozzi - sono state fatte troppe banalizzazioni e non si è mai detto il motivo per il quale Susy Cassini e Gianluca De Nardo vennero ammazzati. Il piano della coppia era preciso: il fratellino di Erika non doveva essere presente, perché doveva andare fuori in casa di amici; i due ragazzi avrebbero dovuto uccidere madre e padre di Erika, adottare poi il fratellino Gianluca e vivere insieme alla nonna della ragazza fino a sposarsi. Le cose però non andarono così». Non si ferma qui la ricostruzione di Picozzi. «Si è anche detto che Erika fosse una specie di virago e Omar suo succube. In realtà pochi sanno che prima dell'estate del 2000 era stato Omar a lasciarla perché voleva divertirsi nel periodo estivo; i due poi si sono rimessi insieme in ottobre. Il ragazzo non piaceva tanto ai genitori di lei, ma non c'erano segnali di particolare preoccupazione: Erika non rientrava mai in ritardo, non usciva mai di sera. I due stavano perlopiù chiusi nella stanza di Omar, dove, all'insaputa di tutti, sperimentavano l'uso di droghe oltre a una sessualità violenta».
Infine un’analisi su un’altra vittima, forse la più dimenticata: il padre di Erika, quell’ingegnere pacioso e inconsapevole, tutto casa e ufficio. «Lui - sentenzia Picozzi - è riuscito a sopravvivere al dramma perché è un grande credente e perché è convinto che chi ha ucciso sia stata la malattia della figlia, non la figlia».





http://www.ilgiornale.it/a.pic1?ID=58772&PRINT=S


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Maggio 2009)

ps. non mi è sembrato di volere applicare la logica della vendetta alle mie considerazioni, se l'ho fatto, incautamente, incosciamente, vi pregherei di farmelo notare, questa cosa dovrebbe preoccuparmi se corrispondesse al reale.


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cosa c'entra nel contesto, scusa?
> io ho detto che se fosse assicurato il carcere a vita, *parteciperei* (ergo spontaneamente e di tasca mia) volentieri alla colletta per le sue lauree. non ho parlato di chanel nè di altre cose.
> tu, hai tirato in ballo *tutte *le sue cosucce, per me le sue cosucce sono anche il mangiare e il sapone per lavarsi il culo che io, te e chiunque altro, si deve pagare di tasca propria e a questo punto tiro fuori lo stato perché queste, che ci piaccia o no, lo stato gliele deve assicurare.
> comunque, nell'ambito di un programma riabilitativo, rientra anche lo studio, di fatto. se io ti voglio riabilitare, e se per me farti laureare rientra nel programma, ti pago anche le tasse per il diritto allo studio o, diciamola tutta, ti permetto di laurearti gratuitamente, a meno che io stato non diventi debitore di me stesso, esattamente come lo permetto agli studenti a piede libero, se meritevoli.
> ...


 non ho nemmeno letto il pistolotto perchè per cosucce intendo cose non strettamente necessarie alla sopravvivenza della detenuta in questione. tu fai collette quanto ti pare e siccome ho letto l'ultima frase perchè ci sono cose ben peggiori non significa che devo (IO) per forza chiudere un occhio per questo. tu lo fai? benissimo..io non lo voglio fare. sarebbe carino che si sovvenzionino queste cose volontariamente con, ad esempio, il 5 per mille, che ognuno decide di devolvere e non che io contribuente debba essere costretto a pagare una laurea ad un carcerato e invece per pagarlo a mia figlia devo andare a fare soffocotti sulla tangenziale oppure indebitarmi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non ho nemmeno letto il pistolotto perchè per cosucce intendo cose non strettamente necessarie alla sopravvivenza della detenuta in questione. tu fai collette quanto ti pare e siccome ho letto l'ultima frase perchè ci sono cose ben peggiori non significa che devo (IO) per forza chiudere un occhio per questo. tu lo fai? benissimo..io non lo voglio fare. sarebbe carino che si sovvenzionino queste cose volontariamente con, ad esempio, il 5 per mille, che ognuno decide di devolvere e non che io contribuente debba essere costretto a pagare una laurea ad un carcerato e invece per pagarlo a mia figlia devo andare a fare soffocotti sulla tangenziale oppure indebitarmi...


il pistolotto, sarebbe?
no scusa, ma hai sborsato migliaia di euro per erika di nardo?
questo discorso mi sfugge. se lo avessi fatto, ti darei pienamente ragione. ma le tue tasse, come le mie, non vanno unicamente a erika di nardo.
comunque, qualora ti fosse sfuggito, per erika non ha pagato nulla. non per la sua laurea almeno.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ps. non mi è sembrato di volere applicare la logica della vendetta alle mie considerazioni, se l'ho fatto, incautamente, incosciamente, vi pregherei di farmelo notare, questa cosa dovrebbe preoccuparmi se corrispondesse al reale.


personalmente, se ti riferisci a quello che ho scritto io, non mi riferivo a te nè a nessun altro, ma facevo un discorso molto generale.


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il pistolotto, sarebbe?
> no scusa, ma hai sborsato migliaia di euro per erika di nardo?
> questo discorso mi sfugge. se lo avessi fatto, ti darei pienamente ragione. ma le tue tasse, come le mie, non vanno unicamente a erika di nardo.
> comunque, qualora ti fosse sfuggito, per erika non ha pagato nulla. non per la sua laurea almeno.


 infatti si parla anche solo di possibilità, se non gliel'abbiamo pèagata noi e quindi anche io tanto meglio.... ma poi, che differenza c'è se io spendo un milione o un centesimo di millesimo di euro? è la collettività che pagherebbe...la collettività pagherebbe (in fondo che importa? tutti un milionesimo di euro e si potrebbe fare, non sarebbe poi un'esborso così esoso, giusto?) per l'educazione scolastica di mia figlia, figlia di un lavoratore onesto? no, non lo farebbe e quindi non vedo nemmeno lontanamente un briciolo di giustizia se per un detenuto, fosse erika o chiounquye altro, si pagasse noi le sue tasse scolastiche...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> infatti si parla anche solo di possibilità, se non gliel'abbiamo pèagata noi e quindi anche io tanto meglio.... ma poi, che differenza c'è se io spendo un milione o un centesimo di millesimo di euro? è la collettività che pagherebbe...la collettività pagherebbe (in fondo che importa? tutti un milionesimo di euro e si potrebbe fare, non sarebbe poi un'esborso così esoso, giusto?) per l'educazione scolastica di mia figlia, figlia di un lavoratore onesto? no, non lo farebbe e quindi non vedo nemmeno lontanamente un briciolo di giustizia se per un detenuto, fosse erika o chiounquye altro, si pagasse noi le sue tasse scolastiche...


sì se tua figlia tiene una media alta.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì se tua figlia tiene una media alta.


ma la erika ha vinto una borsa di studio?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma la erika ha vinto una borsa di studio?


sì. con la tesi in criminologia


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Maggio 2009)

angelo, non mi riferivo a te.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì. con la tesi in criminologia


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Mantenete una manica di delinquenti e loro vacche e vi andate a lamentare per la laurea di una psicopatica?

Dai su...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mantenete una manica di delinquenti e loro vacche e vi andate a lamentare per la laurea di una psicopatica?
> 
> Dai su...


non parlare di vacche perfavore...


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì se tua figlia tiene una media alta.


 ma che caxxo c'entra? hai deciso di farmi incaxxare? 
qui si parlava di pagare tout court le tasse e quindi la laurea ad una detenuta...erika ha una media alta e ha vinto una borsa di studio? bene sono d'accordo che si paghio noi le sue tasse scolastiche come accade per tutti i cittadini di questo paese, compresa mia figlia se fortunatamente per lei e per me sarà capace di farlo...
a prescindere io ribadisco che la collettività non deve pagare gli exta ai cittadini detenuti. punto. se tu ritieni di si dillo, ma io non sono d'accordo...il vitto e alloggio e letture gratis uguale per tutti. mi pare sufficiente e socialmente giusto. il superfluo che se lo paghino se possono, altrimenti come ogni cittadino di questo paese ne facciano a meno....


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mantenete una manica di delinquenti e loro vacche e vi andate a lamentare per la laurea di una psicopatica?
> 
> Dai su...


 ma fammi capire, non volere mantenere tutte e due le cose ti sembra un atteggiamento sbagliato? veramente la logica del tanto meglio tanto peggio mi fa inalberare parecchio...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma che caxxo c'entra? hai deciso di farmi incaxxare?
> qui si parlava di pagare tout court le tasse e quindi la laurea ad una detenuta...erika ha una media alta e ha vinto una borsa di studio? bene sono d'accordo che si paghio noi le sue tasse scolastiche come accade per tutti i cittadini di questo paese, compresa mia figlia se fortunatamente per lei e per me sarà capace di farlo...
> a prescindere io ribadisco che la collettività non deve pagare gli exta ai cittadini detenuti. punto. se tu ritieni di si dillo, ma io non sono d'accordo...il vitto e alloggio e letture gratis uguale per tutti. mi pare sufficiente e socialmente giusto. il superfluo che se lo paghino se possono, altrimenti come ogni cittadino di questo paese ne facciano a meno....


e lo chiedi a me che cazzo c'entra? TU hai tirato in ballo tua figlia.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma fammi capire, non volere mantenere tutte e due le cose ti sembra un atteggiamento sbagliato? veramente la logica del tanto meglio tanto peggio mi fa inalberare parecchio...


Era ironico eh... controlla la faccina


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Era ironico eh... controlla la faccina


ultimamente gli sfuggono...


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e lo chiedi a me che cazzo c'entra? TU hai tirato in ballo tua figlia.


la MEDIA ALTA che c'entrava (e l'hai tirata tu in ballo non io), non mia figlia. e l'esempio di mia figlia vale per il figlio di qualsiasi altro cittadino del nostro paese...
ma hai letto per caso quello che ho scritto oppure lo fai apposta per farmi incazzare ancora di più?


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

questo è un complotto...vi siete messe d'accordo per non mettere le faccine nei post ma mettere quelle minuscole che manco si notano solo per farmi salire la pressione....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> la MEDIA ALTA che c'entrava (e l'hai tirata tu in ballo non io), non mia figlia. e l'esempio di mia figlia vale per il figlio di qualsiasi altro cittadino del nostro paese...
> ma hai letto per caso quello che ho scritto oppure lo fai apposta per farmi incazzare ancora di più?


ma guarda che a me se ti incazzi me ne cala quanto del letargo delle lumache (vanno in letargo? :c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .
tu hai chiesto se per tuo figlio bla bla bla, e io ho risposto alla domanda. se hai voglia di fare il rissoso, andiamo pure avanti.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> questo è un complotto...vi siete messe d'accordo per non mettere le faccine nei post ma mettere quelle minuscole che manco si notano solo per farmi salire la pressione....


No dai Ale... beviti un succo di frutta o stappa il birrino


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> questo è un complotto...vi siete messe d'accordo per non mettere le faccine nei post ma mettere quelle minuscole che manco si notano solo per farmi salire la pressione....


complotto un cazzo. sei tu che hai voglia di litigare. lo stai dimostrando parecchio.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No dai Ale... beviti un succo di frutta o stappa il birrino


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No dai Ale... *beviti un succo di frutta *o stappa il birrino


meglio se light


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


miss orange


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> meglio se light


se non fosse che fa venire fame mi sparerei un cannino...l'unica cosa che mi resta


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma guarda che a me se ti incazzi me ne cala quanto del letargo delle lumache (vanno in letargo? :c_laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 senti...per centinai adi post non si è parlato nè di medie alte nè di borse di studio....se leggi bene ho detto che (E SOLO IN QUESTO CASO) sono df'accordo con te.....per il resto si parlava SOLO ed esclusivamente di pagare le tasse scolastiche senza nessun ammennicolo vario appresso...e tu hai sempre sostenuto che a te andava bene...a me non va bene perchè a pari condizioni (ad esempio senza borse di studio o altre varianti) non vedo NESSUN motivo per discriminare un qualsiasi cittadino di questo paese che deve pagarsi le tasse con i propri soldi (e qui entras in gioco L'ESEMPIO di mia figlia, come cittadino di questo paese) a favore di un qualsiasi detenuto che invece le avrebbe pagate dalla collettività...
 e che non te ne cala nulla della mia incazzatura eventuale si vede benissimo.....


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> complotto un cazzo. sei tu che hai voglia di litigare. lo stai dimostrando parecchio.


 finiscila qui PER FAVORE perchè non è vero.... e ogni volta che non ho visto l'emotico ho poi chiesto SEMPRE scusa... e QUESTO lo sto dimostrando parecchio...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> senti...per centinai adi post non si è parlato nè di medie alte nè di borse di studio....se leggi bene ho detto che (E SOLO IN QUESTO CASO) sono df'accordo con te.....per il resto si parlava SOLO ed esclusivamente di pagare le tasse scolastiche senza nessun ammennicolo vario appresso...e tu hai sempre sostenuto che a te andava bene...a me non va bene perchè a pari condizioni (ad esempio senza borse di studio o altre varianti) non vedo NESSUN motivo per discriminare un qualsiasi cittadino di questo paese che deve pagarsi le tasse con i propri soldi (e qui entras in gioco L'ESEMPIO di mia figlia, come cittadino di questo paese) *a favore di un qualsiasi detenuto che invece le avrebbe pagate dalla collettività...*
> e che non te ne cala nulla della mia incazzatura eventuale si vede benissimo.....



è qua che non ci intendiamo proprio. se non si pagano le tasse ai detenuti (cosa che comunque abbiamo visto che non accade, ma continuiamo a tenere valida la cosa a titolo di ipotesi), qualsiasi altro cittadino dovrebbe comunque continuare a pagarsele.
allora incazziamoci perché TUTTI devono pagare le tasse e perché queste sono veramente alte, al punto di impedire a molta gente di continuare negli studi; e non perché vengono non fatte pagare ad alcune persone.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> finiscila qui PER FAVORE perchè non è vero.... e ogni volta che non ho visto l'emotico ho poi chiesto SEMPRE scusa... e QUESTO lo sto dimostrando parecchio...


capisco che sfugga una volta. ma che sfugga tutte le volte è curioso. evidentemente di base la voglia di litigare ce l'hai.
poi mettila come vuoi, io onestamente con te sul forum vedo davvero difficile riuscire a parlare, ultimamente. bisogna pesare le parole e stare attenti a quello che si dice. e ora non mi rispondere che non è vero, perché il solo fatto che pur parlandoti tranquillamente, tu risponda aggressivamente, e soprattutto ficchi dentro ad ogni post la domanda se ti si vuole fare incazzare, secondo me è una conferma più che chiara.


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è qua che non ci intendiamo proprio. *se non si pagano le tasse ai detenuti (cosa che comunque abbiamo visto che non accade, ma continuiamo a tenere valida la cosa a titolo di ipotesi), qualsiasi altro cittadino dovrebbe comunque continuare a pagarsele.*
> allora incazziamoci perché TUTTI devono pagare le tasse e perché queste sono veramente alte, al punto di impedire a molta gente di continuare negli studi; e non perché vengono non fatte pagare ad alcune persone.


scusa però quello che ho sottolineato si potrebbe tradurre in LA LEGGE E' UGUALE PER TUTTI. a te pare poco? a me francamente no
una incazzaura, angelo, perchè dovrebe escludere l'altra? adesso stavamo parlando di questo e di questo discuto...se vuoi parlare anche dell'altro sfondi per me una porta aperta, direi spalancata....
ho i tarallucci....il vino ce lo metti tu?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se non fosse che fa venire fame mi sparerei un cannino...l'unica cosa che mi resta




















se ti fai un cannino ti mangi anche pilù


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> scusa però quello che ho sottolineato si potrebbe tradurre in LA LEGGE E' UGUALE PER TUTTI. a te pare poco? a me francamente no
> una incazzaura, angelo, perchè dovrebe escludere l'altra? adesso stavamo parlando di questo e di questo discuto...se vuoi parlare anche dell'altro sfondi per me una porta aperta, direi spalancata....
> ho i tarallucci....il vino ce lo metti tu?


in vista dell'estate ho messo un freno alla mia alimentazione


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> capisco che sfugga una volta. ma che sfugga tutte le volte è curioso. evidentemente di base la voglia di litigare ce l'hai.
> poi mettila come vuoi, io onestamente con te sul forum vedo davvero difficile riuscire a parlare, ultimamente. bisogna pesare le parole e stare attenti a quello che si dice. e ora non mi rispondere che non è vero, perché il solo fatto che pur parlandoti tranquillamente, tu risponda aggressivamente, e soprattutto ficchi dentro ad ogni post la domanda se ti si vuole fare incazzare, secondo me è una conferma più che chiara.


scrivendo questo mi dai del bugiardo...a te sembra una cosa carina?
io scrivo la mia in tranquillità e in risposta mi viene risposto (piccati) random, che sono rompicoglioni, che voglio litigare ecc...
e OGNI volta (cosa che non puoi assolutamente ribattere) ho sempre chiesto scusa quando me lo si è fatto notare......
e come vedi anche sopra quando ci si rivolge a me in maniera non tranquilla o (anche in maniera involontaria) non provocatoria io faccio altrettanto.....


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se ti fai un cannino ti mangi anche pilù



Veramente, un cannino con la dispensa vuota e' un suicidio!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Mi avete smerigliato le balle... e andate in OT cos'e' tutta questa coerenza


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi avete smerigliato le balle... e andate in OT cos'e' tutta questa coerenza


 ******o! stavolta l'ho visto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















minchia paranoico mi state facendo diventare.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> *scrivendo questo mi dai del bugiardo*...a te sembra una cosa carina?
> io scrivo la mia in tranquillità e in risposta mi viene risposto (piccati) random, che sono rompicoglioni, che voglio litigare ecc...
> e OGNI volta (cosa che non puoi assolutamente ribattere) ho sempre chiesto scusa quando me lo si è fatto notare......
> e come vedi anche sopra quando ci si rivolge a me in maniera non tranquilla o (anche in maniera involontaria) non provocatoria io faccio altrettanto.....


che palle. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma tranquillità cosa? mi chiedi se ti voglio fare incazzare, ribadisci che ti voglio fare incazzare veramente e sei tranquillo? ma mi stai prendendo per il culo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi avete smerigliato le balle... e andate in OT cos'e' tutta questa coerenza


io ormai le ho le ho liSSie come il vetro di murano


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che palle.


 non che palle...se dici che non credia quello che scrivo mi stai dando del bugiardo. punto...niente che palle...se poi vuoi finire la discussione me lo scrivi chiaramente ma non che palle...e poi dici che sono io che voglio litigare...così si fa con i dementi che non si rispettano e io siccome con te l'ho sempre fatto mi aspetto altrettanto..se vuoi scrivere ancora che palle scrivilo...ma questo è....


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che palle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io no....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> io no....


l'impressione è l'opposto


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> l'impressione è l'opposto


 le tue impressioni sono sbagliate, ma sono tue e quindi come è ovvio che sia ne fai ciò che ti pare...e non essendo nemmeno la prima volta che succede quindi non so nemmeno che pensare...
e non rispondermi che voglio fare/faccio la vittima perchè è questo proprio il metodo (cioè dedurre un mio stato d'animo, cosa che poi hai pure scritto diverse volte che da fastidio abbastanza anche se lo si fa con te) per farmi arrabbiare....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> le tue impressioni sono sbagliate, ma sono tue e quindi come è ovvio che sia ne fai ciò che ti pare...e non essendo nemmeno la prima volta che succede quindi non so nemmeno che pensare...
> e non rispondermi che voglio fare/faccio la vittima perchè è questo proprio il metodo (cioè dedurre un mio stato d'animo, cosa che poi hai pure scritto diverse volte che da fastidio abbastanza anche se lo si fa con te) *per farmi arrabbiare.*...


come volevasi dimostrare

quando finisci la dieta?


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come volevasi dimostrare
> 
> quando finisci la dieta?


come volevasi dimostrare cosa?
sono seriamente allibito....altro che incazzato...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> come volevasi dimostrare cosa?
> sono seriamente allibito....altro che incazzato...


mica ti sei perso un pezzo?


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mica ti sei perso un pezzo?


 eeehhhhhhh???????????????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> eeehhhhhhh???????????????


niente ale. sono troppo piccole


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> eeehhhhhhh???????????????



La faccina cazzo!

Tesoro concentrati sulla faccina


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> niente ale. sono troppo piccole





Lettrice ha detto:


> La faccina cazzo!
> 
> Tesoro concentrati sulla faccina


 LO GIURO................... non le guardooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
le avete sempre messe nei post...adesso non lo fate più...


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Maggio 2009)

basta con sta cazzo di nardo. mandiamola a cagare. e  basta.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> LO GIURO................... non le guardooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> le avete sempre messe nei post...adesso non lo fate più...


L'ironia fa piu' effetto senza scemini alla pac man che si rotolano dalle risate 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tutta questione di comunicazione visiva

La faccina che ride c'e'


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'ironia fa piu' effetto senza scemini alla pac man che si rotolano dalle risate
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















pure del poco intelligente....


----------

